# Información y aplicaciones sobre IGBT's



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 17, 2006)

Hola!
 Como he visto muchas inquietudes sobre aplicaciones con IGBT anexo estos links (estan en ingles). espero que les sea de gran ayuda!.

www.fujisemiconductor.com/old_pdf/app_notes/fuji_igbt_application_manual(REH984).pdf

Este primer link hay que escribirlo tal y como aparece arriba 

http://fujisemiconductor.com/old_pdf/app_notes/reh982.pdf

http://www.fujielectric.co.jp/eng/fdt/scd/pdf/Manual/REH983a.pdf

Saludos


----------



## Ehecatl (Ago 11, 2006)

La primer liga no lleva a ningún sitio. ¿es correcta?


----------

